# hi-def indoor antenna. needed



## sportman18 (Aug 10, 2004)

Need a really good hi-def indoor antenna. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

http://www.radioshack.com/product.a...name=CTLG_003_001_001_000&product_id=930-0998

That's about your best bet. Forget all of the amplified garbage. The link is a uhf only antenna, so if any of your digital channels are VHF (ie 2-13), it's not going to work for you.

Moving to Broadcast forum.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Here's a couple of other options.

http://www.antennasdirect.com/IndoorAntennas.htm

They have a money back guarantee.


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

I don't think there is anything that makes an antenna Hi-Def.

You just need a good antenna. Antennas work for either Hi-Def or
Standard Def / Analog, it is the same as far as antennas go.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

William_K_F said:


> I don't think there is anything that makes an antenna Hi-Def.
> 
> You just need a good antenna. Antennas work for either Hi-Def or
> Standard Def / Analog, it is the same as far as antennas go.


Not according to a Best Buy salesman I spoke to. :lol: I argued with him for at least 30 seconds before I gave up and walked away.  I'd been receiving HD for over 3 years and this jerk tried telling me I needed an "HD" antenna. :nono2: When I told him, "No, all you need is an everyday UHF antenna" he about went ballistic! J6P Salesman! :rolling:


----------



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

DarrellP said:


> Not according to a Best Buy salesman I spoke to. :lol: I argued with him for at least 30 seconds before I gave up and walked away.  I'd been receiving HD for over 3 years and this jerk tried telling me I needed an "HD" antenna. :nono2: When I told him, "No, all you need is an everyday UHF antenna" he about went ballistic! J6P Salesman! :rolling:


Maybe u told him wrong, maybe u should of told him that all u need is a everyday, UHF/VHF antenna


----------



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

sportman18 said:


> Need a really good hi-def indoor antenna. Any suggestions?


first make sure at what power levels are the stations broadcasting at.

If the stations are broadcasting at low powers then u might need a Outdoor rooftop bigger antenna.

check the power levels here at http://www.100000watts.com/
but it requires a paid subscription 

or u could wait until July 2005 when Stations are mandated by FCC to broadcast in full power


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Go to http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx and check your stations. It will color code each station and the antenna should then match the colors(ie, for red and blue stations, make sure the antenna has those colors in its reception chart). Hopefully I am using the right terminology but it worked well for me. Just installed a Channel Master 4228 in my attic yesterday and antennaweb showed most of my stations were about 30 miles away. Picking everything up flawlessly as of last night.


----------



## bryan92 (Oct 30, 2003)

openhouse said:


> or u could wait until July 2005 when Stations are mandated by FCC to broadcast in full power


Is this the date give for the ones transmitting at low power? If so, has it changed again in the last month or so?  
Ive got this problem with 2 stations in Savannah (NBC and FOX).


----------



## guitardedboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I bought a Phillips Silver Sensor Antenna at WalMart for 27.88, it works like a charm, I get all my locals except UPN 53. And the HD comes in beautifully. Watched the AFC Champoinship game on CBS in pristine 1080 i, and it never pixelized or cut out once.

My television is on the second floor though


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

What makes an antenna a good HDTV antenna is its ability to reject multipath signals. thus it is more directional and rejects signal from its sides and back.


----------

